# 11/26 buck



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Have been putting in the hours this year and it finally came together this morning.

Have been seeing a decent amount of deer but no good bucks. That changed today!

























Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

That’s a real dandy!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Mattiba said:


> That’s a real dandy!


Thanks! 

My best buck ever. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Better than anything I’ve ever gotten too!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a real stud.
Way to hang in there and...Congrats to ya!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

fastwater said:


> That's a real stud.
> Way to hang in there and...Congrats to ya!


Thanks sir! 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

That is a piebald, right? Surprised nobody has said anything about that yet. Awesome buck!!


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Thats a great buck!!! Very nice trophy!!!


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

That’s really unique. Are you doing anything with him. Mount?


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Hey D was wondering if the right side of buck has white on it also?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Yep, looks like a piebald. Congrats!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> That is a piebald, right? Surprised nobody has said anything about that yet. Awesome buck!!


Yes, he is. Had never seen any around this farm either. 

Thanks! 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

walleye30 said:


> Thats a great buck!!! Very nice trophy!!!


Thanks man 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Eye Dr said:


> That’s really unique. Are you doing anything with him. Mount?


Have been debating doing something with the hide but haven't decided yet. 

Will do a euro with the head. Full mounts are just so damn expensive 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

walleye30 said:


> Hey D was wondering if the right side of buck has white on it also?


It does, but not quite as much. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Muddy said:


> Yep, looks like a piebald. Congrats!


Thanks Muddy!

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Great buck. Congratulations and good job cleaning him up for the pictures. All the time paid off for ya.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Neat deer ! . Congrats on getting your new PB as well .


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

bobk said:


> Great buck. Congratulations and good job cleaning him up for the pictures. All the time paid off for ya.


Thank you sir 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Carpn said:


> Neat deer ! . Congrats on getting your new PB as well .


Thanks man 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice buck for sure! What county? Did you realize it was a piebald when you first saw him? Maybe you only saw the lesser white side? Congratulations.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Kenlow1 said:


> Nice buck for sure! What county? Did you realize it was a piebald when you first saw him? Maybe you only saw the lesser white side? Congratulations.


Thanks! Took him in Butler county

I had actually seen him and another buck chasing a doe about an hour before I shot him and thought he looked funny. Then he came back by himself I got a good look at him and noticed he was a piebald. 



Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice! Looks like you made a good shot too! Like the pic with your kids the best-priceless.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Kenlow1 said:


> Nice! Looks like you made a good shot too! Like the pic with your kids the best-priceless.


Thanks! 

That's my favorite picture too. It was awesome how excited they got when I pulled the truck in. Both of them saying....I'm going to shoot a big buck like this too. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck. I'd tan the hide at the very least. Piebald deer are a once in a lifetime expecally a buck of that caliber. I'd full body mount that sucker.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Outstanding buck!


----------



## CanoeRat (Nov 25, 2020)

DLarrick said:


> Have been putting in the hours this year and it finally came together this morning. Have been seeing a decent amount of deer but no good bucks. That changed today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice bucks are like a mature bass, maybe try catch-n-release.....shoot a doe and be happy with the meal on the table. Sorry, for this being critical, just tired of this "only buck" mentality!


----------



## CanoeRat (Nov 25, 2020)

DLarrick said:


> Have been putting in the hours this year and it finally came together this morning.
> 
> Have been seeing a decent amount of deer but no good bucks. That changed today!
> 
> ...


Why the "buck only" mentality?
Maybe shoot a doe and be content with the food on the table, nice bucks are like a mature bass, try catch-n-release. I suppose you bed fish too!


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Great deer man, congrats!!! The above post/comment is about the most ignorant thing I've read on here in a long time!!!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Great buck. Tan the hide. Frame the pic of kids smiling. Ignore the non sense in previous posts. Congrats.

Kip


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

CanoeRat said:


> nice bucks are like a mature bass, try catch-n-release.


What in the mountains of West Virginia is that supposed to mean? 🤣😂🤣 Wow! 🙄


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats DLarrick! Thats a beautiful buck!

Just an FYI CanoeRat..... Mr. Larrick is a long time respected part of the OGF family. If you have any aspirations of ever reaching that status, you wont be coming in here with 19 posts attempting to bust his chops for taking the trophy of a lifetime. Nuff said!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

CanoeRat said:


> Why the "buck only" mentality?
> Maybe shoot a doe and be content with the food on the table, nice bucks are like a mature bass, try catch-n-release. I suppose you bed fish too!


I by no means have a "buck only" mentality. I was lucky enough to harvest a doe earlier in the season as well 

It has provided great table fare for my family. As will this buck. 

Assumptions have made fools of many 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Congrats DLarrick! Thats a beautiful buck!
> 
> Just an FYI CanoeRat..... Mr. Larrick is a long time respected part of the OGF family. If you have any aspirations of ever reaching that status, you wont be coming in here with 19 posts attempting to bust his chops for taking the trophy of a lifetime. Nuff said!


Thank you sir 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice buck Dlarrick!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

CanoeRat said:


> Why the "buck only" mentality?
> Maybe shoot a doe and be content with the food on the table, nice bucks are like a mature bass, try catch-n-release. I suppose you bed fish too!


What’s wrong with you? Chicken **** insults from the basement.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

bobk said:


> What’s wrong with you? Chicken **** insults from the basement.


Jealousy is an ugly thing!

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

CanoeRat said:


> Nice bucks are like a mature bass, maybe try catch-n-release.....shoot a doe and be happy with the meal on the table. Sorry, for this being critical, just tired of this "only buck" mentality!


WTF? i will have no **** talking DLarrick here... he is a great outdoorsman, dad, and fisherman!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

9Left said:


> WTF? i will have no **** talking DLarrick here... he is a great outdoorsman, dad, and fisherman!


Thanks brother 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## CanoeRat (Nov 25, 2020)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Congrats DLarrick! Thats a beautiful buck!
> 
> Just an FYI CanoeRat..... Mr. Larrick is a long time respected part of the OGF family. If you have any aspirations of ever reaching that status, you wont be coming in here with 19 posts attempting to bust his chops for taking the trophy of a lifetime. Nuff said!


I meant no disrespect - just a thought that maybe we should stop patronizing a buck as if this is the only thing that matters in deer hunting. I'm really tired of seeing these post and all these hunters ever seem to care about is getting a buck. That may or may not have been Mr Larrick's point, but to prove my point, he stated he got a doe earlier, but never posted any pictures of him and his family with it, and has not referred to this doe as a trophy as if this doe was not an accomplishment that was awarded like a trophy?? I'll reiterate, that was a nice deer, but now another nice buck is gone forever.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

This is how we got to the point of having participation trophies. 

Kip


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

CanoeRat said:


> I meant no disrespect - just a thought that maybe we should stop patronizing a buck as if this is the only thing that matters in deer hunting. I'm really tired of seeing these post and all these hunters ever seem to care about is getting a buck. That may or may not have been Mr Larrick's point, but to prove my point, he stated he got a doe earlier, but never posted any pictures of him and his family with it, and has not referred to this doe as a trophy as if this doe was not an accomplishment that was awarded like a trophy?? I'll reiterate, that was a nice deer, but now another nice buck is gone forever.


soooo..... I guess we need to start equal opportunity recognition for deer pictures now?

.... If you're tired of reading these posts, you can block them… Move on dude


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

CanoeRat said:


> I meant no disrespect - just a thought that maybe we should stop patronizing a buck as if this is the only thing that matters in deer hunting. I'm really tired of seeing these post and all these hunters ever seem to care about is getting a buck. That may or may not have been Mr Larrick's point, but to prove my point, he stated he got a doe earlier, but never posted any pictures of him and his family with it, and has not referred to this doe as a trophy as if this doe was not an accomplishment that was awarded like a trophy?? I'll reiterate, that was a nice deer, but now another nice buck is gone forever.


So we should just let the bucks go until they die of old age? Your post’s make no sense at all. If you have nothing positive to say about a very nice and unique deer, then it’s probably best that you say nothing. Again, congrats DLarrick. That deer is a once in lifetime opportunity.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Wow CanoeRat you just don’t let up man. Why do you even read the deer hunting posts if all you’re gonna do is whine about them! 🙄


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

CanoeRat said:


> I meant no disrespect - just a thought that maybe we should stop patronizing a buck as if this is the only thing that matters in deer hunting. I'm really tired of seeing these post and all these hunters ever seem to care about is getting a buck. That may or may not have been Mr Larrick's point, but to prove my point, he stated he got a doe earlier, but never posted any pictures of him and his family with it, and has not referred to this doe as a trophy as if this doe was not an accomplishment that was awarded like a trophy?? I'll reiterate, that was a nice deer, but now another nice buck is gone forever.


Dude
There are plenty of threads on here with doe picture, Freezer Queen and Youth season, etc, etc and everyone's comments on here are the same. Congrats, great job!

Some of us spend countless hours managing, patterning and working for specific deer. I would give my left nut to share the woods with DLarricks deer. Not only is it a tank but a piebald to boot. I shot one of my largest deer on November 1st and DLarrick was one of those guys that congratulated me and liked my pictures. 

And I would say to you CanoeRat it is not always about the killing something, sometimes it is about reaching a specific goal or specific animal.

Great Job, Great shot and Congrats on your success
Don't listen to the rest of that noise, because it is just that noise!


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

CanoeRat said:


> ….but to prove my point, he stated he got a doe earlier, but never posted any pictures of him and his family with it, and has not referred to this doe as a trophy as if this doe was not an accomplishment that was awarded like a trophy??


I know right?….. It’s almost like a guy holding a giant Smallmouth in his Avatar instead of a humbling smaller one! 🤔


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

RodsInTheMud said:


> I know right?….. It’s almost like a guy holding a giant Smallmouth in his Avatar instead of a humbling smaller one! 🤔


yes exactly canoerat! where are the pictures of the bluegill??… Lol


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Wow, didn't expect him to double down and make his point even less valid

I have more I could say but I think my fellow outdoorsman pretty well covered it. 


Appreciate all the support guys. The real ones know what accomplishing something like that feels like 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sharky55332 (Jan 12, 2013)

CanoeRat said:


> I meant no disrespect - just a thought that maybe we should stop patronizing a buck as if this is the only thing that matters in deer hunting. I'm really tired of seeing these post and all these hunters ever seem to care about is getting a buck. That may or may not have been Mr Larrick's point, but to prove my point, he stated he got a doe earlier, but never posted any pictures of him and his family with it, and has not referred to this doe as a trophy as if this doe was not an accomplishment that was awarded like a trophy?? I'll reiterate, that was a nice deer, but now another nice buck is gone forever.


Cycle of life. There will be more. That is why there is conservation. This seems to be the last place you would join if you didn’t understand this concept. This buck has spread his seed for years. I’m sure he has passed on many other deer and put in the time to harvest this one which is a once in a lifetime deer by the way. There are only so many buck tags that are available each year . Hope you know this. Maybe you should stick to fishing.😚


----------

